

Kickstarter Game Review: Legends of Dawn "Not Indie, Just Amateur" - arnoldwh
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/07/16/legends-of-dawn-review

======
arnoldwh
Love the indie game movement but think it'll take awhile for people to adjust
to the higher failure rate that this will naturally spawn.

